# Spinnfischen auf Dorsch



## Dr. Komix (23. Januar 2007)

Moin Moin,

Liebe Kollegen ich habe follgendes Anliegen:

Ich habe dieses Jahr schon 6 Blinker/Wobbler versenkt.
Warum? Ich wollte mal in der Dämmerung mal einen Dorsch erwischen und da habe ich mal übern Grund gezupft und zu langsam gekurbelt > Hänger > AB. Ich habe dieses Jahr schon mehrere Mefos gefangen/released und entnommen, aber ein Dorsch hatt sich mal nicht blicken lassen.

Meine Frage: Ich kurbele meine Blinker und Wobbler eger schneller ein als 1 2 3 Umdrehungen Pause. 
Ich fische auch nicht über 20g.#

Wie solll ich kurbeln um einen Dorsch zu erwischen? Wie Mefo?
Steigen die Kollegen nach oben? 

Danke, Suche habe ich versucht!


----------



## sunny (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Dorsch*

Ich versuch mich mal in einer Erklärung. 

Beim Mefo-Fischen fange ich nach dem Eintauchen des Wobblers/Blinkers sofort relativ zügig an zu kurbeln. Ab und zu lege ich mal einen Spinstopp ein. Der W/B erreicht dabei nie den Grund.

Wenn ich aber auf Dorsch fische, lasse ich den W/B bis zum Grund absinken und kurbel so langsam wie möglich ein. Die Geschwindigkeit ist dabei so ausgelegt, dass der Köder so eben über Grund läuft. Dabei passiert es leider immer wieder, dass man den einen oder anderen W/B opfern muss. Lässt sich meiner Meinung nach aber nur schwer vermeiden.

Es sei denn, ich kenne den Gewässerabschnitt so gut, dass ich genau weiß, wo sich bsplw. ne Bodenerhebung oder ne böse Wasserpflanze befindet. Ich kurbel dann entsprechend schneller, um aus dem Gefahrenbereich herauszukommen. Nach der fiesen Zone lass ich den W/B wieder absinken und kurbel langsam weiter.

Hoffe, dass das halbwegs verständlich rübergekommen ist.


----------



## djoerni (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Dorsch*

|good: dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Dorsch*

Also ich zupfe meine Blinker immer über Grund und versenke trotzdem aller höchstens mal einen pro Abend .

1. Wichtig ist das man sich auf bestimmte Stellen konzentriert und nicht zuviel wandert , dann weiß man auch wo z.B. eine Muschelbank ist die der Köder lieber nicht berühren sollte .

2. Unbedingt geflochtene Schnur benutzen . Damit hat man ein viel besseres Gefühl für die Köderführung und kann auch erahnen auf was für einem Untergrund der Köder grade läuft .
Außerdem kann man die Hänger meistens mit einem kurzen kräftigen Schlag lösen .

3. Fluo Carbon Vorfach verwenden und wechseln wenn s beschädigt ist . Ansonsten rauht die Schnur an Muscheln / Steinen immer weiter auf und reißt dann bei einem Hänger viel zu schnell .


Achja und das du keine Dorsche fängst könnte entweder an einer falschen Stellenwahl oder an der falschen Uhrzeit liegen .Hier beißen die Dorsche im Zeitraum von der Abenddämmerung bis ca. 2 Stunden danach am besten .


----------



## Dr. Komix (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Dorsch*

Na ja an der falschen Stelle lag es wohl eher nicht, da dort immer gute Dorsche gefangen werden. 
Mann kann es ja nicht ändern wenn der kleine sich festkrallt an so einem Stein im Wasser. 
Nutzt ihr einen 3ling oder einzelhaken?


----------



## MefoProf (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Dorsch*

Nimm nen Einzelhaken an Stelle des Drilling. Das mindert die Hängergefahr schon um einiges. Kannst ja auch mal einen Twister probieren. Die setzen sich auch nicht so schnell fest. Ansonsten würde ich den köder schrittweise leichter wählen, um für die Stelle die richtige Tiefe bei der entsprechenden Einholgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen. Der Köder muss nämlich nicht unbedingt über den Grund schleifen um Dorsche zu fangen. Die haben auch Augen und nehmen schon wahr, wenn sich da etwas über ihnen tut.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Dorsch*

Immer Drillinge ...


----------



## Dr. Komix (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Dorsch*

Ich werde es mit Twistern versuchen, die sind nicht so teuer und klappen sollte es schon. 
So ein rot/schwarzer Spöki kost ja immer hin 5,20€
Mal schauen was so kommt


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Dorsch*

Spöket ist für Dorsch meiner Meinung nach auch ungeeignet .
Zum Zupfen tuts eigentlich jeder beliebige MefoBlinker/Wobbler über 20 gr ( Irgendwelche gibts immer im Angebot ) .

Zum Einkurbeln finde ich Gladsax etc. um einiges besser , die kann man nähmlich längsamer führen als den Spöket .

Der Spöket ist (zumindest für mich) nen Köder der ordentlich tempo braucht um zu fangen .


----------



## sunny (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Dorsch*

@Kochtoppangler

Wenn Dr. Komix dieses Jahr schon 6-8x los war, stimmt eure Verlustquote ja überein :q  .

Ich habe beim Spinnfischen auch noch nie mit Geflochtener gefischt, weil ich kein Freund davon bin.

Und der Spöket (schwarz o. schwarz/rot) ist für mich für Dorsch der Toppköder.

Da sieht man mal, wie unterschiedlich jeder fischt. 


@Dr. Komix

Ich fische ausschließlich mit Drillingen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Dorsch*



sunny schrieb:


> @Kochtoppangler
> Wenn Dr. Komix dieses Jahr schon 6-8x los war, stimmt eure Verlustquote ja überein :q  .



Naja ich habe ja geschrieben maximal 1 pro Abend ...
Und es macht schon nen unterschied ob man 6-8 Spökets , oder 6-8  1€ Blinker versenkt .

Und den Dorschen ists Wurst ob das nu nen original Spöket /Gladsax / was weiß ich ist oder nur ne billige Imitation .


----------



## sunny (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Dorsch*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Naja ich habe ja geschrieben maximal 1 pro Abend ....



Sollte ja auch nur Scherz sein, daher die Smilies.




Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Und es macht schon nen unterschied ob man 6-8 Spökets , oder 6-8  1€ Blinker versenkt .



Da hast du natürlich recht. So'n Spöket ist ja nicht ganz so günstig.




Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Und den Dorschen ists Wurst ob das nu nen original Spöket /Gladsax / was weiß ich ist oder nur ne billige Imitation .



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ich habe schon mehrfach während einer Beissphase die Wobblerart gewechselt, um das rauszufinden. Auf Spöket habe ich jedesmal mehr gefangen als auf die anderen Sorten. Deshalb ist ja auch der Spöket mein Toppköder.

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich die anderen Sorten nicht richtig führe und deshalb weniger Bisse bekommen habe. Aber das glaube ich erst einmal nicht.


----------



## Dr. Komix (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Dorsch*

Ich habe auch erst 2 von den Spökis versenkt, die anderen waren Blinker. Auf jeden fall ist meine Top Farbe zur Zeit rot/schwarz. 
Mal schauen wie das Wetter morgen wird!
Hat mal jemand geschaut ob sich es morgen lohnt?


----------



## sunny (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Dorsch*

Ich habe festgestellt, dass zu Beginn der Dämmerung (abends) rot/schwarz topp ist und je dunkler es wird schwarz besser läuft. Wenn ich morgens im Dunkeln beginne und in den Tag hineinfische ist es entsprechend umgekehrt.


----------



## Waveman (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Dorsch*



sunny schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt, dass zu Beginn der Dämmerung (abends) rot/schwarz topp ist und je dunkler es wird schwarz besser läuft. Wenn ich morgens im Dunkeln beginne und in den Tag hineinfische ist es entsprechend umgekehrt.


 
Bei den Farben halte ich es auch so. Allerdings ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht zwingend nötig den Köder (egal ob Blinker oder Wobbler) in absoluter Grundnähe zu führen. Habe selbst schon viele Dorsche im Mittelwasser erwischt, nicht zu vergessen die FliFis, die ja auch nicht nur mit sinkenden Schnüren und beschwerten Ködern fischen.

see ya on the beach
waveman


----------



## Living Dead (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Dorsch*

Kann das mit dem Spöket nur bestätigen! Gerade beim Absinken hat er ein top Spiel und die Kugeln im Inneren tun auch noch einiges dazu...!


----------



## hd-treiber (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Dorsch*

Wenn Dorsch da ist und kaum oder ablandiger Wind ist, dann ist auch nicht viel Brandung, d.h. das Wasser ist eher weniger aufgewühlt und die Dorsche finden am Boden eher weniger Nahrung. Nahrung wird also in Form von kleinfisch gesucht, sie schauen nach Nahrung also eher in Ri. Wasseroberfläche. Dort (Mittelwasser) sollte dann der Köder schon durchgezogen werden. Ansonsten bei mehr Wind und damit Brandung ist auch mehr Nahrung am Grund freigespült aber da stehe ich dann auch mit Brandungsruten parat, da ich mir die Watbüx nich mmit Wellen vollfüllen will....:m 

Habe allerdings auf Spinnangelei in Grundnähe und im Mittelwasser gefangen, von daher ist das o.g. nur so eine Idee....#c


----------



## hugo b (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Dorsch*

nach meiner Erfahrung ist der dorsch nicht unbedingt so wählerisch bezügl Farbe und Köder ,und hab ebenfalls dorsche in verschiedenen Wassertiefen gefangen ,allerdings angel ich am liebsten mit nen rot-Kupfer Snaps in den Abend hinein gr


----------



## Welshunter (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Dorsch*

Servus,


vielleicht kann mir ja einer nen erfolgreichen Spinnangeln-Platz rund um Laboe nennen, da wir nächstes We dort oben sind!!

Gerne auch per PM!!

Gruß


----------

